# eine mms verstopft ihren mms/sms posteingang, bitte bestätigen Sie mit JA um das Prob



## Unregistriert (14 April 2008)

hallo mein partnerin hat heute so ein sms bekommen mit dem text 
"eine mms verstopft ihren mms/sms posteingang, bitte bestätigen Sie mit JA um das Problem zu beseitigen"
da sie im stress war hat sie mit ja auf die sms geantwortet.

das kommt jetzt auf sie zu und was für auswirkungen hat das ???????

danke schon mal für eure hilfe


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2008)

*AW: eine mms verstopft ihren mms/sms posteingang, bitte bestätigen Sie mit JA um das *



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo mein partnerin hat heute so ein sms bekommen mit dem text
> "eine mms verstopft ihren mms/sms posteingang, bitte bestätigen Sie mit JA um das Problem zu beseitigen"
> da sie im stress war hat sie mit ja auf die sms geantwortet.
> 
> ...


Der konkrete Fall ist mir nicht bekannt. Es könnte aber sein, dass sie damit ein Abo abgeschlossen hat. Ich würde die Lock-SMS keinesfalls löschen!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2008)

*AW: eine mms verstopft ihren mms/sms posteingang, bitte bestätigen Sie mit JA um das*

danke für den tip hat sie aber leider schon getann und nun kommen im 30min tackt andere sms 
von dieser nr.

sonst noch eine idee was wir machne können


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2008)

*AW: eine mms verstopft ihren mms/sms posteingang, bitte bestätigen Sie mit JA um das*

Auf keinen Fall mehr antworten.
Hier den Beteiber feststellen:
http://www.t-mobile.de/premiumsms/

Und per E-Mail oder auf der Website abbestellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2008)

*AW: eine mms verstopft ihren mms/sms posteingang, bitte bestätigen Sie mit JA um das*

Wie lautet die fünfstellige Kurzwahl?


----------



## sascha (14 April 2008)

*AW: eine mms verstopft ihren mms/sms posteingang, bitte bestätigen Sie mit JA um das*

Das sind vermutlich die hier: http://www.augsblog.de/2008/04/09/22654-in-der-hand-der-sms-chat-mafia/


----------

